# Question



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

If A thread is closed but you still want to respond to something can you start it up again?
Is it just that there is only so much space granted to each thread?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

A thread is usually closed by a moderator or forum owner and so it can't be opened up again by unless it's be a moderator or forum owner. 

No threads can go and on and on and on.... There is no space limit (as far as I'm aware). 

Why do you ask?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Because one thread had a lot of responses, some of them negative, and one of the last post irratated me and I wanted to defend the person who started the thread.

Thanks, Kim.


----------

